# Photo Tip Week



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

This week I'm rerunning three of my most popular photo tip blogs, and today was a repeat on The Rule of Thirds (Wednesday on taking long exposures without a tripod; Friday on controlling depth-of-field using aperture settings). Here's a sampling of today's photos:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from today's tip on long exposures without a tripod:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Today I concluded Photo Tip Week with how to control depth-of-field, so as to go from this distracting background:










To this image-enhancing one:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Gorillapods and their knockoffs are awesome for shooting in low light where a tripod is prohibited or impractical. I've taken many a cathedral interior with a pocket camera on a Gorillapod sitting on a pew back. A Gorillapod saved my hiney when I went to Alaska to shoot Aurora and found that I had previously removed the L bracket from my Canon SLR for some [email protected] reason and had no way to mount my expensive camera on the tripod. I used a Gorillapod wrapped around the tripod head to hold my little NEX "fun camera" and fortunately got some awesome shots.










For your next photoblog, maybe you should do "always test your equipment _exactly as you intend to use it_ before heading into the Arctic Winter!"


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

What a lovely aurora capture.  Do you have the shot data?  ISO, f-Stop, shutter speed, etc.?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Pretty much my standard exposure for my Aurora shots was 4 seconds at f/2.8 and ISO 1600. I posted some of these in my original thread about the trip over a year ago, but am thinking about putting up some in this forum. If I do, in order to not further hijack this thread, I'll start a new one!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Hijack away, amigo. It'll be an honor to have your aurora shots in this tip thread. After all, we're all here to feed our passion for photography, right?


----------

